# State Shoot Pot Luck Supper



## Todd Cook (Feb 21, 2016)

This is Michelle's thread from Todd's computer. We will once again have a pot luck supper Sat night at the state shoot (3/ 20, 7:00 pm.). All are welcome to participate, and this is always a good time. This is the official who's bringing what list. So I'll start: 

Entree
Italian Meatballs  (Todd and Michelle)
Brunswick Stew  (Dennis and Sheila)
 Dutch Oven Deer Roast with Potatoes, Carrots, Onions and Mushrooms (Jeff and Tomi)
Fried Chicken (Charlie Petrie)
Something (Mike Mathis)
Fried Chicken (Charlie 2 arrows)
Wild Pork (DM wolfskin)
Smoked Venison  BBQ and buns (Allen Rosen)

Side
Butterpeas and Coleslaw (Betty and Mudcreek)
Salad  (Tomi)
Deviled Eggs (Tomi)
Side Dish (undetermined) (Lady Frost)

Desert
Banana Cake (Todd and Michelle)
Dump cake in a Dutch Oven( Selfbow)
Dessert (undetermined) (Tomi)


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 21, 2016)

Dump cake in Dutch for me. That's cherries, pineapple and cake.....


----------



## Dennis (Feb 21, 2016)

Were thinking Brunswick Stew


----------



## mudcreek (Feb 22, 2016)

Will we have a way to warm something up?


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 22, 2016)

mudcreek said:


> Will we have a way to warm something up?



Yes


----------



## mudcreek (Feb 22, 2016)

Put myself and wife Betty down for butterpeas and coleslaw


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 2, 2016)

Our supper's lookin pretty thin so far..........


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 2, 2016)

I will add Dutch Oven Deer Roast with Potatoes, Carrots, Onions and Mushrooms.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll have something.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 3, 2016)

Storebought fried chicken from me


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 3, 2016)

Sure wish bam bam could get off work to come, cause I know he would be bringing a mess of mac and cheese.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 4, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Sure wish bam bam could get off work to come, cause I know he would be bringing a mess of mac and cheese.



Brine him with a big pot of 3 cheese gourmet mac and cheese with a slice of pe-can pie right on top.
He'll be there.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 4, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Sure wish bam bam could get off work to come, cause I know he would be bringing a mess of mac and cheese.



I thought he was the  green bean type


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 8, 2016)

I will bring a salad of some type, deviled eggs, some vegs (I plan to see what folks bring and not repeat if possible) and dessert for sure.  we gonna need lots and lots!!!!


----------



## Lady Frost (Mar 8, 2016)

I will try to bring a side item.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 13, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 13, 2016)

How about some wild pork from me.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Mar 13, 2016)

*Electricity*

Is electricity available to use for a steamer?


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Sure wish bam bam could get off work to come, cause I know he would be bringing a mess of mac and cheese.



You dang right and I'd bring enough so that everybody could get as much as they want



Jake Allen said:


> Brine him with a big pot of 3 cheese gourmet mac and cheese with a slice of pe-can pie right on top.
> He'll be there.



 man that sounds good



dpoole said:


> I thought he was the  green bean type



Green beans are just a garnishment like that lettuce leaf you get at fancy restaurants. Not for eatin just there for color....


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 15, 2016)

Deer meat cooked in Dutch Oven, Cole Slaw
I will update with other goodies as soon as I confirm with Wanda.
Might have a Pecan Pie


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2016)

Allen Oliver said:


> Deer meat cooked in Dutch Oven, Cole Slaw
> I will update with other goodies as soon as I confirm with Wanda.
> Might have a Pecan Pie



Sir, you cannot advertise one of Wanda's Pecan Pies here.


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 15, 2016)

Marinated salad and Baked beans.  Couple of 2 liter drinks


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 16, 2016)

I know they are city biscuits, but does anybody care for some King's Hawaiian Sweet Rolls?


----------



## dpoole (Mar 17, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> Sir, you cannot advertise one of Wanda's Pecan Pies here.



I go along with Jeff some things the rest of the world dont need to know


----------



## jjdyn0mite (Mar 18, 2016)

Just finished a coca cola cake to bring with us tomorrow...


----------



## mudcreek (Mar 19, 2016)

I may not need to eat again for a week. Man, them were some FINE groceries.!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 21, 2016)

It was mighty good.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 21, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> It was mighty good.



Mighty good...naw man, it was delicious.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 21, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Mighty good...naw man, it was delicious.


Yes it was!!!!


----------

